
Huawei says that it will release a HarmonyOS phone next year - maydemir
https://www.phonearena.com/news/huawei-to-launch-harmonyos-phone-in-2021_id126981
======
bzb5
I love the name of the OS, it reflects the new China and the struggles it
faces.

